#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2013 - Create New Task for this message

## hobbiton73

Hi, I wonder whether someone may be able to help me please.

I've recently migrated to Outlook 2013, and there's one function which I've not been able to disable, depsite spending quite some time searching the net and the 'Options' settings for the solution.

When I create a new email I receive a "Do you want to create a New Task for this message" pop up box.

Could someone perhaps tell me please is there a way to disable this?

Many thanks and kind regards

Chris

----------

